# Sacramento Riders



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

How fast do you do the Folsom lake Loop. I have been stuck at about 3- 3.5 hours the past 3 years. . Just curious since it is such a classic ride in this area. Also do you stop in Cool for snack/water. Which store do you go to?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

That seems acceptable "rollinrob" dependent upon your total mileage? Just keep on riding it and enjoy it for what it is. If you go too fast you may be missing what it's all about. Hell I might even say slow it down a bit unless you're "training" for something. 

Slitespd


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

that loop is about 55 miles and ~4500' climbing when you do the forest hill rd version out of the confluence. When i do that - one of my favorite rides, i come in at 3 hours +/- 5 or 10 minutes. That is an avg speed of ~18mph. It is pretty hard to do it faster than that unless you really push the climbs.


----------



## davidpitta (May 13, 2007)

*Agree: avg. 3 hr. + 15 mins*

Same for me.. in the past I've only broken 3 hrs. a 1/2 dozen times - one being with Trent Klazna and his wife on a tandem pulling my friend and I from Auburn to Folsom at 35-38mph (he invited us to 'get on the train') Most of the time it's 3.25 - 3.5 depending on route and conditions. Your time is very respectable and I would imagine it's only going to improve if you really push the hills. 

I use to live in Cool and the General Store or Gas Station are your choices for a quick bio-break and fluid refill.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

You guys are faster than me! But what's with the stops at Cool . Come on it's only a 3 plus hour ride! I second climbing to the Foresthill road route, climbing 49 to Auburn is close to suicide, I've been almost hit too many times on that bastard. Decend it no problem, you can keep up or exceed the traffic speed, climbing forget it. That spot where there is a passing lane is deadly.


----------

